# Warranty Voided with Tune removed



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

My dsg transmission let go during the blizzard we had and the tune was off at the time.

Unfortunately I found out the hard way that Audi knows exactly when the tune was put on, taken off and how many times you have done that. They gave me specific dates and mileages of said events and I was speechless. They informed me that when extreme repairs are needed they always download the ecu and send it to Audi Germany to overlook the software by their engineering team.

Cannot argue when you know they are right. The DSG with installation is roughly $11,000 even my cost for the transmission is $8200 pretty pricey.

The reason they voided the warranty was not only due to the fact the vehicle had been tuned along with the transmission software they stated within 100 miles of the software being put back on the transmission tripped a Shift pressure at lower limit code.

They said the failure was directly linked to the transmission software causing not once failing but twice (first time mechatronics, second transmission)
due to the low pressure faults the tune threw shortly after programming.

Needless to say I wish I had never paid the additional $600 for the APR transmission software I suspected to be the cause of the mechatronics failure and confirmed by Audi of America and Audi Germany that it inevitably caused the transmission failure.

I find it no coincidence that fault codes were triggered not even 100 miles of having the software installed. 3 back to back times. Granted I do not drive like a saint but the mechatronics was replaced 4,000 miles after the first tune and I took it much easier on her this time around and the transmission failed after 7,000 miles.

Do not get me wrong I enjoy the gain of the engine software but if I had known that the transmission software carried such risks and would eventually cost me nearly $12000 I would have never had it installed. The performance gain is not even remotely close to justifying the dsg tune with that risk.

The new transmission will not be seeing software from APR.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow! Sorry to hear about your situation and the cost to replace your DSG transmission. It may be too late, but there may be less expensive options to repair the transmission. If Audi hasn't already replaced it already, I would suggest doing some research to find which vendors out there are capable of building DSG transmissions and talk to them about alternatives to buying a new one from Audi. You may be able to have one built with upgraded clutches and such for about the same cost of a new OEM until. 

Does anyone know if other DSG tune vendors have the same issues as APR? I have a 6spd TT-RS at this point, but interested to know if there are any "safe" DSG tuning options available in case I end up adding another VAG vehicle to the family's fleet 

Good luck with your transmission! 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Yep. Lots of tuning devices leave a "footprint" in the ECU when it's been flashed, which will usually void a warranty. A lot of companies claim that their tuners don't leave a footprint, but how do you know? You don't, until you are handed a $11,000 bill. Sorry about your luck, dude. That sucks.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Very crappy situation all around. Have you had any feedback from APR on the faults that the tune threw early on and the ultimate failure of the transmission?


----------



## mremg (May 10, 2015)

That's terrible! I never had any experience with tuning, but I'm surprised they were precisely able to pin-point the issue directly to the tuned software.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

mremg said:


> That's terrible! I never had any experience with tuning, but I'm surprised they were precisely able to pin-point the issue directly to the tuned software.


You can never prove beyond a reasonable doubt that the tune was 100% at fault. I just find it interesting of all the signs that point to it.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> You can never prove beyond a reasonable doubt that the tune was 100% at fault. I just find it interesting of all the signs that point to it.


Very true. However, Audi can prove that the ECU was tampered with, which is all the reason they need to void the warranty. Even if they know it's an issue on their end, they'll take any reason they can to not pay.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Ryan1981 said:


> Very true. However, Audi can prove that the ECU was tampered with, which is all the reason they need to void the warranty. Even if they know it's an issue on their end, they'll take any reason they can to not pay.


In this case there looks to be at least casual evidence that the DSG tune is directly related to the transmission failure. Sounds like Audi may have even paid for an earlier repair to the transmission which coincided with a TCU flash.

All of the auto manufacturers will use ECU/TCU tuning as reason to deny warranty requests. In this case instead of saying "just because", Audi actually provided some data to back up their denial. 

OP, have you tried talking to APR about the situation? 


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## gengo (May 13, 2013)

Rough, sorry OP.

It's so easy to ignore the risks of modding, but there are always stories like this.

As others noted, I actually find it incredibly respectful that Audi (a) performed a fairly deep analysis and (b) actually shared it with the customer and explained their reasoning.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

gengo said:


> As others noted, I actually find it incredibly respectful that Audi (a) performed a fairly deep analysis and (b) actually shared it with the customer and explained their reasoning.


I agree. So many others just tell you to get bent.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

hightechrdn said:


> In this case there looks to be at least casual evidence that the DSG tune is directly related to the transmission failure. Sounds like Audi may have even paid for an earlier repair to the transmission which coincided with a TCU flash.
> 
> All of the auto manufacturers will use ECU/TCU tuning as reason to deny warranty requests. In this case instead of saying "just because", Audi actually provided some data to back up their denial.
> 
> ...


They were kind enough to replace the mechatronics last time even knowing the vehicle at one point had software. Unfortunately with this kind of high dollar repair there is certain procedures they must follow.

Also as much as I feel like giving APR an ear full what good would it do. I do not feel like wasting anymore of my time because in the end I know what they will do. Deny and denounce.

Audi in most circumstances wouldn't even tell me the details as to why they would deny the warranty but in this case the Service manager pulled me aside and showed me the logs and they were brutally spot on. Exact mileage, dates and times tunes were installed, removed, installed and removed.

The dealer also told me that the removal cleared me of TD1 multiple times and allowed warranty work to be completed even though they were fully aware I had software on my car at one point.

I am only mad at myself for not removing the transmission software sooner once the first mechatronics went. I have only myself to blame because in the end APR expresses no warranty on software or any guarantees so all I can do is refuse to use something I already payed for.

Once the new transmission is in I will bring the old one back to my shop and crack it open to verify the damage.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

You were doing quite a few hard launch control launches at QDM when I met you how many total LC launches did you end up doing. Because the the tranny tracks those too!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> Also as much as I feel like giving APR an ear full what good would it do. I do not feel like wasting anymore of my time because in the end I know what they will do. Deny and denounce.


Might be worth making them aware of the problem so that perhaps they can fix it and spare other users. I agree they likely won't do anything for you in this case but might still help others.

In a similar vein I'm surprised your topic for this post is regarding the warranty status and not "APR tune caused a complete DSG failure"


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sounds like you have a good Audi dealer/service department! 

A transmission or engine failure after a tune/modification is one thing if the extra power and owner use/abuse breaks the weak link in the chain. It is a different matter for a "bad" tune to ruin a major component because of avoidable issues with the tune itself.

In this case, we don't know for a fact that the APR tune broke your transmission. The broken transmission needs to be torn down. That info plus what Audi found recorded should allow someone with in depth DSG knowledge to provide at least an educated guess as to whether the DSG tune was faulty. 

The real question is whether DSG tunes from other vendors have this issue. Is your transmission failure a case of bad luck? Or the low pressure condition could be a well known problem that other vendors know to avoid or work around in their DSG tunes. 

Let us know what you find when you inspect the bad transmission. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Brd.Prey said:


> You were doing quite a few hard launch control launches at QDM when I met you how many total LC launches did you end up doing. Because the the tranny tracks those too!


17 total at the time of failure. None for over 4 months.


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

What exactly happened? is this something you can rebuild for cheaper? Sorry to hear bud. That's the price we all know we may have to live with going with aftermarket tunes. APR isn't as solid as many seem to think. With Mangrove buying them out and so many former employees leaving and new ones coming in (ive heard from the JDM world which is different) im not surprised to keep hearing about issues with them. 

Maybe you can find yourself a DSG from another vehicle? Like the GTI's or something? Rebuild with the stronger clutchpack? We did it to Brd.Prey's car over the weekend and the parts were only 500 bucks I believe.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

FastEddie7 said:


> What exactly happened? is this something you can rebuild for cheaper? Sorry to hear bud. That's the price we all know we may have to live with going with aftermarket tunes. APR isn't as solid as many seem to think. With Mangrove buying them out and so many former employees leaving and new ones coming in (ive heard from the JDM world which is different) im not surprised to keep hearing about issues with them.
> 
> Maybe you can find yourself a DSG from another vehicle? Like the GTI's or something? Rebuild with the stronger clutchpack? We did it to Brd.Prey's car over the weekend and the parts were only 500 bucks I believe.


Going based off of what Audi said there was a ton of material inside the transmission. I will definitely keep the old one and hope I can do something with it.

I want to snatch another transmission but my car is PQR code and is pretty darn rare. I found a NMW one but noone can seem to tell me the differences and I can't take a 1500$ gamble on a maybe transmission.

As far as not blowing it up and making a huge stink over this I won't. I knew the risks and now I know that the transmission software will not be going back on. In the end the transmission software does little to performance and isn't really needed for stage 2 or even K04 cars. An expensive lesson to learn.

As far as letting them know the situation. My time is valuable, giving my time for free to help a multi million dollar company fix a transmission software problem for my transmission code which is only in 14 to 15 TT's. In the end I am still out $12,000 and all I did was help someone else have a more enjoyable experience with a product that shouldn't have those issues in the first place.

I have already lost enough time and money on this matter. I will still be using their software for the engine (not like I have a choice anyway since they are the only company who tunes 13 and up TFSI VL engines) because that is still fairly solid of a tune even if it is on the safer side.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your troubles. Can you clarify something for me? You stated this was the second time the mechatronics failed. What happened the first time? Was the dsg software on at that point and Audi warrantied the replacement? Did they replace it with a rebuilt or new tranny?


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Pretarion said:


> Sorry to hear about your troubles. Can you clarify something for me? You stated this was the second time the mechatronics failed. What happened the first time? Was the dsg software on at that point and Audi warrantied the replacement? Did they replace it with a rebuilt or new tranny?


I believe I answered that already but yes new mechatronics unit and the tune was on the vehicle before hand but was removed to avoid the basic td1 scan.


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

DSG tunes seems to be a "me too" kind of thing for some (likely most) of the aftermarket vendors. Even the long time vendors it's not sure thing and you need to consider all kinds of items around the transmission etc... 

And frankly there very few in the country who really understand the DSG (software and harder). So finding out WHY.. almost impossible.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

sentari said:


> DSG tunes seems to be a "me too" kind of thing for some (likely most) of the aftermarket vendors. Even the long time vendors it's not sure thing and you need to consider all kinds of items around the transmission etc...
> 
> And frankly there very few in the country who really understand the DSG (software and harder). So finding out WHY.. almost impossible.


It's all good. Gotta pay to play. Lesson learned! No more transmission software for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear you had trouble. We never want to hear that. However, thankfully we don't often. We've flashed thousands of DSGs and don't really hear of issues. The only issues we typically hear are "I don't like the shift point" which is a quick change on our end. We're not changing anything on this transmission that would cause any sort of 'low pressure fault' as the dealer suggested, and certainly nothing that would cause it to simply fail. We're also not forcing box code. We edit your code, or we don't edit it at all. That leads to better, more consistent results. 

On some controllers, they can see how long the car has been driven since the controller's memory was cleared, but that doesn't mean it was flashed. However, if they present a good case to you saying it was, I'm sure they could easily trick people into admitting guilt. That's not to say you should lie, you shouldn't, but that's likely what happened. 

Personally I would get the fault code and post it here. Let's look into it and see if we can find others with the same code. There are some common factory DSG failures out there, and the code you have may point us in that direction and possibly to a factory TSB proving it's a common issue.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm really sorry to hear you had trouble. We never want to hear that. However, thankfully we don't often. We've flashed thousands of DSGs and don't really hear of issues. The only issues we typically hear are "I don't like the shift point" which is a quick change on our end. We're not changing anything on this transmission that would cause any sort of 'low pressure fault' as the dealer suggested, and certainly nothing that would cause it to simply fail. We're also not forcing box code. We edit your code, or we don't edit it at all. That leads to better, more consistent results.
> 
> On some controllers, they can see how long the car has been driven since the controller's memory was cleared, but that doesn't mean it was flashed. However, if they present a good case to you saying it was, I'm sure they could easily trick people into admitting guilt. That's not to say you should lie, you shouldn't, but that's likely what happened.
> 
> Personally I would get the fault code and post it here. Let's look into it and see if we can find others with the same code. There are some common factory DSG failures out there, and the code you have may point us in that direction and possibly to a factory TSB proving it's a common issue.


Not gonna matter. If it's been flashed, warranty is voided. TSB or not, Audi won't be paying for it now. Sucks. I feel bad for the OP


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm really sorry to hear you had trouble. We never want to hear that. However, thankfully we don't often. We've flashed thousands of DSGs and don't really hear of issues. The only issues we typically hear are "I don't like the shift point" which is a quick change on our end. We're not changing anything on this transmission that would cause any sort of 'low pressure fault' as the dealer suggested, and certainly nothing that would cause it to simply fail. We're also not forcing box code. We edit your code, or we don't edit it at all. That leads to better, more consistent results.
> 
> On some controllers, they can see how long the car has been driven since the controller's memory was cleared, but that doesn't mean it was flashed. However, if they present a good case to you saying it was, I'm sure they could easily trick people into admitting guilt. That's not to say you should lie, you shouldn't, but that's likely what happened.
> 
> Personally I would get the fault code and post it here. Let's look into it and see if we can find others with the same code. There are some common factory DSG failures out there, and the code you have may point us in that direction and possibly to a factory TSB proving it's a common issue.


17252 - Transmission Fluid Pressure Adaptation at Limit

* * * * * * P0868 - 001 - *- Intermittent

* * * * * * *Freeze Frame:

* * * * * * * * * * Fault Status: 00100001

* * * * * * * * * * Fault Priority: 0

* * * * * * * * * * Fault Frequency: 255

* * * * * * * * * * Reset counter: 2

* * * * * * * * * * Mileage: 46861 km

* * * * * * * * * * Time Indication: 0

* * * * * * * * * * Date: 2015.08.15

* * * * * * * * * * Time: 21:29:53

Also Arin we met at QDM2014 "Merica" and I appreciate the professional courtesy.

Like I stated before they had exact information printed out for me in very very good detail. I had absolutely no doubt they weren't trying to have me admit guilt because I did not even to the point where I had my attorney call them. After we spoke in person and he showed me the print out of the code changes and exact dates and times it was apparent they knew what they were talking about.

Audi did not void my warranty due to transmission software they did due to engine software. They even had some engineer on the phone from Audi of America that explained to me why they were denying warranty. The code I supplied came on within 100 miles of having the software put on 3 times back to back. They even showed the exact history and compared the dates that it showed it had been flashed to mileage it showed the codes tripping.

As I said Arin we are all good. I am not going to cry over something that has already happened. I love the stage 2 software and when we spoke at QDM about the platform you were right the tune made a huge difference.

The transmission software may need help or I might have had an unlucky transmission that did not like the software. Either way what's done is done. It's a crappy situation but I knew full well what I was getting myself into (granted I had no clue it could be this expensive) so that is why my Title is not "APR screwed my transmission up"


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

So Audi uses the engine tune to officially decline warranty coverage of the transmission failure, but the data/events actually point to the transmission flash being the cause of the DSG failure? Did I summarize the situation correctly? 

BTW... My wife has a 2015 Q5 with the Flex Fuel 2.0L TFSI VVL engine, so I am personally interested to know whether or not the engine flash was actually the cause.

The Q5 has a traditional torque convertor automatic, so it is apples to oranges to some extent, but I don't want to have to pay out of pocket to replace a transmission either. 

Thanks 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

hightechrdn said:


> So Audi uses the engine tune to officially decline warranty coverage of the transmission failure, but the data/events actually point to the transmission flash being the cause of the DSG failure? Did I summarize the situation correctly?
> 
> BTW... My wife has a 2015 Q5 with the Flex Fuel 2.0L TFSI VVL engine, so I am personally interested to know whether or not the engine flash was actually the cause.
> 
> ...


Engine software cannot internally damage and be linked to failure of the transmission.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> Engine software cannot internally damage and be linked to failure of the transmission.


Perhaps not. But it can still void your powertrain warranty.


----------



## Gotsol (Jan 25, 2007)

hey OP, sorry that you've had this much trouble with your TT. I've admired your build and hope you keep posting and contributing to the community. There aren't many 2.0 VL guys on this board. 

I was looking to get the DSG software myself since i had another brand's tune on my 08 R32. Now....not so much.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> Engine software cannot internally damage and be linked to failure of the transmission.


What about torque limiting maps for DSG vehicles that have to be disabled in the ECU when tuning?


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

crew219 said:


> What about torque limiting maps for DSG vehicles that have to be disabled in the ECU when tuning?


If you need to remove the torque limiter then you have already put a larger turbo and therefore voided the warranty regardless.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

I paid 5500 installed for junkyard tranny with 45k on it. Not sure on the differences 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

ShockwaveCS said:


> I paid 5500 installed for junkyard tranny with 45k on it. Not sure on the differences
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PQR code was only made for the last years of the TT and there are zero available. 1200 for the NMW trans. 36k miles but it doesn't fit apparently. 

Dealership said the transmission will have a new warranty for whatever that is worth.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> PQR code was only made for the last years of the TT and there are zero available. 1200 for the NMW trans. 36k miles but it doesn't fit apparently.
> 
> Dealership said the transmission will have a new warranty for whatever that is worth.


Will the rest of your warranty remain in tact? Bumper to bumper? They didn't void all of it, I'd assume.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Ryan1981 said:


> Will the rest of your warranty remain in tact? Bumper to bumper? They didn't void all of it, I'd assume.


I am pretty sure powertrain is the only thing affected.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> I am pretty powertrain is the only thing affected.


Right, but will they warranty all future powertrain problems, or only things for the new transmission they install?


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Ryan1981 said:


> Right, but will they warranty all future powertrain problems, or only things for the new transmission they install?


No they will not warranty any future powertrain issues.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> No they will not warranty any future powertrain issues.


Brutal, man.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

The dealer should at least warranty the new transmission as long as the engine isn't flashed after it is installed, just like any repair made to an out of warranty vehicle. (I realize your TT isn't technically out of warranty, but in this context I believe it is a fair analogy.) 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

hightechrdn said:


> The dealer should at least warranty the new transmission as long as the engine isn't flashed after it is installed, just like any repair made to an out of warranty vehicle. (I realize your TT isn't technically out of warranty, but in this context I believe it is a fair analogy.)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


They won't unfortunately. When they put the new engine in my car, they made it clear that even if I did not reflash it, it would not be under warranty


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

croman44 said:


> They won't unfortunately. When they put the new engine in my car, they made it clear that even if I did not reflash it, it would not be under warranty


I am going to try and work that out with them. But so far it seems like that is the case.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> I am going to try and work that out with them. But so far it seems like that is the case.


Of course Audi Corp can say whatever it wants.

If you do have a problem with the new transmission or some part which could in no way be damaged by the tuning (ex: window regulator) and Audi denies warranty coverage "just because", you should look into your options... whether it is escalating politely or if the repair bill is large enough, hiring a lawyer. 

If the engine throws a rod, sure Audi has a legitimate reason not to approve the warranty claim. Even if you don't put the tune back on, the damage could have been done while it was installed. However, Audi cannot legally void the entire warranty on your car because of the tune either. 

Look up your own state laws, but auto enthusiasts have been able to fight warranty denial successfully. 

You have to pay to play sometimes, but that doesn't mean the manufacturer can use something like an ECU/TCU tune to get out of all of their warranty obligations either. 

Good luck with your car. Hopefully this situation doesn't cause you to leave the VAG/auto enthusiast scene entirely! 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

hightechrdn said:


> Of course Audi Corp can say whatever it wants.
> 
> If you do have a problem with the new transmission or some part which could in no way be damaged by the tuning (ex: window regulator) and Audi denies warranty coverage "just because", you should look into your options... whether it is escalating politely or if the repair bill is large enough, hiring a lawyer.
> 
> ...


Leave the scene!?!? Not at all. Going to get a TTRS soon I need a manual in my life. Plus I need more powaaaa. I have been doing this for 12 years best addiction ever.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> Leave the scene!?!? Not at all. Going to get a TTRS soon I need a manual in my life. Plus I need more powaaaa. I have been doing this for 12 years best addiction ever.


That is great to hear! 

TT-RS power is addictive 😁

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

So just as an update. They are investigating wether or not my powertrain warranty is in fact voided altogether or that warranty was denied but not voided for this instance due to circumstances leading them to believe the software was directly at fault.

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Some even better news USAA completely paid the bill for the transmission of 13,430$


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> Some even better news USAA completely paid the bill for the transmission of 13,430$


Well that is great news! For others that may end up in a similar situation, what type of coverage paid for the repair? Was there a specific way of reporting the claim required? 

I have heard of people getting their insurance to pay for hydro-locked engines when they ingest water from a flooded road or the like... 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

USAA covered it with the possibility the poor weather or a towing incident that happened months back.


----------



## Gotsol (Jan 25, 2007)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> Some even better news USAA completely paid the bill for the transmission of 13,430$


:laugh: awesome!!


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

USAA is great! I use them for everything, also their extended warranty (through Assurant) has been great on both of my cars. They are about to put a replacement DSG into my TT since it jumps and clunks. Even doing my timing chains for me (they are making a lot of noise).

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Wow. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

1) I need to convince my Dad who is retired Army/USANG to open an account with USAA so that I can use their services!
2) APR has released another update to their DSG firmware/tunes recently... They are now at version 2.0.1 From the marketing description it sounds like the new version addresses a number of bugs/limitations vs previous versions.

I have no idea if it is "safe" or if one of the improvements would have saved the OP's DSG box, but it is at least good to see APR improving their products after the initial release.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

hightechrdn said:


> 1) I need to convince my Dad who is retired Army/USANG to open an account with USAA so that I can use their services!
> 2) APR has released another update to their DSG firmware/tunes recently... They are now at version 2.0.1 From the marketing description it sounds like the new version addresses a number of bugs/limitations vs previous versions.
> 
> I have no idea if it is "safe" or if one of the improvements would have saved the OP's DSG box, but it is at least good to see APR improving their products after the initial release.


Even though I paid for it there's no chance of me putting it back on my car. If I did and got same codes APR would be hearing from me. 

Not risking another transmission on a possibility that they are correcting or corrected the problem that they may or may not be aware of.


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

If I was in your shoes, I would be doing the exact same thing. Your car is already a sweet ride. Drive it and enjoy it. The thought of having to pay for a transmission out of pocket would make me cringe. :beer:


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Update: Found transmission pump to be covered in shavings. My hypothesis about why the codes were only thrown with APR software was due to the fact that they request for more pressure in their maps. More pressure means you need more flow, if the pump is clogged it is possible the lower pressure than requested is delivered thus throwing the code.

Mechatronics unit in transmission ultimately failed due to this lack of pressure. Without the tune I would have likely made it much further out before noticing issues but when it comes down to it the software only made a problem worse. 

The underlying cause of the issue was not software but hardware and the software only sped the process along.

In other news.









Hopefully APtuning can pull through and get this tuned once I install it.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

So is the pump you mentioned inside the mechatronics? I just had my entire transmission (and DMF) replaced under my aftermarket warranty and it's perfect again. I sort of wonder if only switching the mechatronics might have fixed it but I wasn't going to gamble that when they offered to replace everything.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Blaylock1988 said:


> So is the pump you mentioned inside the mechatronics? I just had my entire transmission (and DMF) replaced under my aftermarket warranty and it's perfect again. I sort of wonder if only switching the mechatronics might have fixed it but I wasn't going to gamble that when they offered to replace everything.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


No it is on the side of the transmission. Fairly easy to replace with transmission off. It is pretty upsetting that I gave the dealer a reason to rack up a 13k bill because of transmission software. They didnt say a lick about the engine software and I apparently still have warranty for whatever that's worth.

Honestly its pretty great having a back up transmission. Came out of pocket in the meanwhile. Insurance is fighting for my behalf against some shady tow truck company so hopefully I will atleast see some of my money back in return. If not it is what it is. I knew the risks.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Was that a Stage 3 turbo ? Hope your dsg can handle it .

Glad to see your car up and running . Enjoy !


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Looks like a K04. Congrats


----------

